# Macro Algae ID



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Could you tell me the name of these algae? I am just curios. 
The piece of rock they grow on is in may tank for over an year, and they start growing a couple of week ago.

 --- Caulerpa Racemosa

 --- ???

 --- Looks like codium


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Teemee! 
Did not notice you edit the post until today. 

Looks like Codium. It is velvety.


----------

